# Tips Wanted: Holiday at 1770/Agnes Waters end of June



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Take something for the Midgies...


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Definately take the yak. Caught my first and only sailfish out in front of the headland there back in the late 80's caught some horse 
spaniyards and cobia out there trolling gar and pike, haven't been back since

enjoy your trip


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jeeze your getting old Scotty, should start slowing down mate, perhaps a nice holiday in D bay.

Haven't been to 1770 with a kayak, but my old dingy with a 4 hp motor struggled to push against the tide, so might pay to coordinated with the tides......take an anchor. Never been past the point, but there are pelagics there when there around. Its often windy there to.
Theres a few little reefs in the inlet (lots of Pike), if you haven't the nerve to go out wide.....considering your age and profession.

Theres a little creek in the Eurimbula park that you can paddle up to get to Bustard Head.....always wanted to do that trip. Or you can drive through Deepwater NP to get to Baffle creek. There are some open water reefs out from Deepwater, but I dont know where.

There use to be a good Pizza shop/pub in 1770. The Museum is good.

We stayed at the caravan park in winter and didnt have any problems with midges or mozzies, just the river of water that would come through every time it rained.


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

The LARC day tour up to the lighout at Bustard head is a great trip - at least it was when me and swmbo went about 2 1/2 yrs ago. Didn't have a yak then so hired a tinny for a quick fish half day - agree that you need to go with the tides in Ross creek as the boat wouldn't even push against the current. Out to Lady Musgrave is a great trip and the snorkelling is tops. I also took up the part fishing option which I think was additional $10 and they supplied hand lines & bait to use in the smaller boat that they have permanently moored there just for the fishing - remember catching 11 fish in 2 hrs - the best one a king about 8lb and a treva about 4lb were pretty good at the community BBQ while staying at Sovereign Lodge (also a great place to stay at the time). Didn't do one but I believe the day trips are great and in that area I wouldn't doubt it - will probably try one next time I'm there if I can. I know you'll have a great time there - if not it's your own fault.....


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

I think the water will still be pretty cool in June.........(too bloody cool for me to swim in anyway).. I was at 1770 in October - blooody loverrly


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd go tropical at least in June for water warm enough to swim in.
I'd really try and get north of Mackay even - Whitsundays, Townsville, Cairns or in between anywhere.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Scott

The creek is frustating. Tons of undersized flatties and toadfish. The beach was similarly frustating. We didn't get to fish Mangrove Ck (west) or Baffle Creek (south), but I've heard they can be great. What we did feast on was a large mangrove jack from the rocks at Round Hill Head, which my mate speared in 4 metres of water.

On the last day at dawn I went to try rock fishing . A very keen guy was already there, and had caught livies. He sent one out on a balloon and 5 minutes later it was hit by a fairly big spanyid. After the first few runs he asked me to grab a 13' gaff and have it ready for when he brought it close to the rocks.

I was about to strike it as it lay on it's side when a monster fish with a cavernous gob came up from below and lunged at the hapless spanyid. 
"What was that!" I yelled. It was huge....at least 5' long.
"A cod", he replied. The spanyid suddenly found some energy and took off at high speed (as you would, if you were about to be eaten alive).... of course I missed the gaff shot.

"We'll try again", he said, "but this time be ready". "Ready".

After wearing it out once again the fisho brought it in, with me ready for the gaff strike. Once again the 60 cm wide mouth powered up from the depths and tried to swallow the spanyid. I missed the gaff shot again as it took off, but not so far this time as it was really spent. Suddenly there was a large fin and a tail and in an explosion of spray a huge shark devoured the spanyid.

After all that I asked him about the cod. "Estuary cod - relative of the groper, reaching 500 lbs. This one is about 400 lbs."

"How do you know all this?"

"I'm a marine biologist with CSIRO, specializing in large fish, particularly pelagics. I just happen to like catching them as well."

So take some heavy gear Scott, and hang on!

Trevor


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

I took my new car for a spin from the hub to 1770 4 years ago. It is one of the nicest places I've been in Australia. I didn't do that well fishing, but only had a hand line and some prawns or something. The open air pub is a must. The menu is worked out daily based on the catch. Good beer and good food. Winner!


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Trolling the headland is worthwhile. Watch the rocks for the LBG boys, some days they are placid, but if you start trolling through their balloons expect the odd raider to be launched at you - best off to troll a bit wide - or wear gloves and a helmet haha.

There's live bait grounds only a mile out from there which your yak is made for hitting. Plenty of baby blacks, sails, macks etc to be had.

If you have a 4wd the trip into Middle creek is worthwhile to paddle the rocks at low tide.

Actually all the best spots are 4wd access - red, wreck, and middle rocks, Eurimbula, middle, and pancake creeks. Jenny lind creek is my fave, but you'd be overnighting in there.

Maybe you could talk Des and the boys on the Larc to take the yak, but I'd think not. They set up at Jenny Lind for lunch.

Wear something on your feet in the water at 1770 - its a bit like stonefish central - esp near the rocks.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Currently reconsidering my options. I either need to move the holiday to later in the year when the water's warmer so the missus can go for a swim or go further north.


Scott
I think you'll find that the warmest water is March, and the coolest is September (lags the land temperatures by 3 months). I know Brooms Head in late April through to mid May is surprisingly warm water, but cool days and very crisp mornings. Therefore you may find the water at 1770, at least early in June, still quite warm.

Trevor


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah the water is warmer there in June, than when you were getting sand rash at Palmy. :lol:


----------



## JoeAverage (Jan 10, 2012)

Being a surfer and fisherman that grew up at Agnes I can confirm the above that the water is a bit chilly early spring. The northerlies blow the ocean current in. The weather is normally hot and sticky then so a bit of chill in the water is kinda welcomed. The other thing about spring is the magic morning glass offs that are usually accompanied by fog.

Those cod off Round Hill ( the catwalk) are crazy. You hear stories of a Queensland groper the size of a VW beetle from the spear fishers too. Def pelagic territory at the start of winter. There are huge flathead on the chew in winter of any of the headlands from Agnes to the Springs in winter, plus winter whiting. And look, the water will still be nice for a quick swim in the middle of the day.

I reckon march is the best time for eastury and kayak fishing. Can catch Barra and Jacks down at baffle, pelagics just off the headlands or in close reefs (we used to have a little tinnie with a 15), and the beach fishing is OK too

Definitely respect the tides, have some serious pull, ESP eurimbulla, we used to surf standing waves there as kids. I'm mates with the guys that started the adventure kayak tours, they have been locals for generations and know the tides and systems very well. They plan their trips so the customers are paddling with the tide 90% of the time. It's not rocket science though and the tide charts are generally spot on

Also, if there is good visibility, take a walk around the catwalk for sunset, the missus will love the photo opp, and you might spot the massive tigers that feed in close there at dusk. On the bustard head (protected) side, usually chasing sea mullet and stingrays. Pretty awesome/harrowing sight.


----------

